# 4.6 minimum rating for riders in the U.S!? Mother of Jesus of Nazareth!



## Fire_Marshall_Bill (Jul 19, 2018)

https://mashable.com/article/uber-rider-rating-minimums/


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fire_Marshall_Bill said:


> View attachment 257188
> 
> 
> https://mashable.com/article/uber-rider-rating-minimums/


Who writes this shit?

_"Australia/NZ is the second country..."_


----------



## Fire_Marshall_Bill (Jul 19, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Who writes this shit?
> 
> _"Australia/NZ is the second country..."_


I don't even know if this is legit  4.6 sounds "fair" I guess. Lots of 4.7 around..


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I wish it was 4.6 you guys are lucky, 

And yes New Zealand/Australia is usually the first or 2nd country’s to try test new stuff out, we are guinea pigs,


----------



## Fire_Marshall_Bill (Jul 19, 2018)

Classified said:


> I wish it was 4.6 you guys are lucky,
> 
> And yes New Zealand/Australia is usually the first or 2nd country's to try test new stuff out, we are guinea pigs,


I know right? Kiwi and Aussie riders here in US are pretty chill though - from my experiences


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Fire_Marshall_Bill said:


> I know right? Kiwi and Aussie riders here in US are pretty chill though - from my experiences


Well I like American riders here, tipping ain't a thing here, but Americans don't mind the price and they offer a cash tip, which we decline, it's apreciative, 
Did pick up some Americans from a cruise ship who said jsut drive is around for an hour, anywhere at all, and afterwards I got $100 tip in cash, ride was only $40.


----------



## Fire_Marshall_Bill (Jul 19, 2018)

Classified said:


> Well I like American riders here, tipping ain't a thing here, but Americans don't mind the price and they offer a cash tip, which we decline, it's apreciative,
> Did pick up some Americans from a cruise ship who said jsut drive is around for an hour, anywhere at all, and afterwards I got $100 tip in cash, ride was only $40.


Good for you mate! My max tip is I think $80 from a nice family going to a Hawaii vacation


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

I did regularly 1* pax at 8am going min fare and wasting my 2x surge cycle, because I could have gotten an $80+ airport trip on that surge at that time...

Stars for me (before the 40+ min long trip pings) were more an indicator of how profitable the ride could be. 4.4*-4.7* pings usually short trippers. A 4.95* ping on a 1.8x surge going on a short trip cannot be kept at such a high rating no matter how polite they are.

That was for weekdays. On weekends, ratings go out the window as I can put up with more BS if pax is paying more. Again, profitability over behaviour.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Who cares, any pax in my book under 4.75 like they never exist - rejected automatically.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

All this means is when a pax hits 4.69 or lower, their rating will reset to 5.0 automatically because too many drivers are screwing up the rider experience by not taking the undesirables.

Dont believe for a second Uber will intentionally reduce their paying customer base just because they didnt tip their driver.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Bet that once a riders rating nears the threshold of reactivation, the rider will simply start submitting false complaints about thier drivers.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

A below 4.6 rating gets a driver deactivated. 4.0 for riders. Not surprising.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> A below 4.6 rating gets a driver deactivated. 4.0 for riders. Not surprising.


We are "partners" and represent the company. You're right, it isnt surprising that we are held to a higher standard.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> We are "partners" and represent the company. You're right, it isnt surprising that we are held to a higher standard.


Lol


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Who writes this shit?
> 
> _"Australia/NZ is the second country..."_


That was a quote so most likely an Uber PR/media rep.

I hope it rolls out across board but I wonder what stops riders from doing what they're doing now-creating new accounts or calling in for a reset (throwing the latter out but I'm sure they'll take that ability away but it stands as of now?) of rating.

Drivers can't create new accounts as easily as a rider would.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Who writes this shit?
> 
> _"Australia/NZ is the second country..."_


What was the first country? Zimbabwe?

What a absolute disgrace!! Lumping the fabulous land of Oz, together with nothing but a bunch of sheep shaggers in NZ.

.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> All this means is when a pax hits 4.69 or lower, their rating will reset to 5.0 automatically because too many drivers are screwing up the rider experience by not taking the undesirables.
> 
> Dont believe for a second Uber will intentionally reduce their paying customer base just because they didnt tip their driver.


I think you are right about resetting or some of the bad ratings go away.
Also this is not exact science, drivers could unfairly rate a passenger, then passenger sues Uber.
All the passenger needs is a admission by the driver.
You can have your friend uber driver 
give you a 1, then your friend admits 
he did something wrong ,and uber settles with you . You just split your profit with your friend.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

mbd said:


> I think you are right about resetting or some of the bad ratings go away.
> Also this is not exact science, drivers could unfairly rate a passenger, then passenger sues Uber.
> All the passenger needs is a admission by the driver.
> You can have your friend uber driver
> ...


This sounds like an absolutely foolproof money making venture.

.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

mbd said:


> I think you are right about resetting or some of the bad ratings go away.
> Also this is not exact science, drivers could unfairly rate a passenger, then passenger sues Uber.
> All the passenger needs is a admission by the driver.
> You can have your friend uber driver
> ...


Too many unnecessary steps. Uber ultimately doesnt care how the pax acts or is rated as long as their credit card goes through. All this will do is insure that all pax will be a 4.6 star minimum, any dip and they get reset. You can thank the drivers that rated their pax 1 star for simply not tipping, or for minor indiscretions, skewing the ratings.


----------

